# Ohio Morel Reports 2020



## jim33

Good Luck! Southern Ohio is starting to get some action. Hoping to see some great flushes and big hauls from everyone this year!


----------



## Dhunter

jim33 said:


> Good Luck! Southern Ohio is starting to get some action. Hoping to see some great flushes and big hauls from everyone this year!


Nice to hear. Seems a bit early. I'm sure we have 3 weeks or so up north here. May have to take a trip down south. Not sure how that would go over with the stay at home order. Our company just shut down for 2 weeks tho so plenty of time available.


----------



## oldshroomer

Hopefully with all this rain we'll get some good numbers this year !


----------



## Dhunter

oldshroomer said:


> Hopefully with all this rain we'll get some good numbers this year !


Are there any good wildlife areas or public ground in the Dayton area. I dont really know any landowners in that area.


----------



## River Birch Run

Still nothing in Crawford Co. Have found Scarlet cups in two woods.


----------



## Buzz the shroomer

Dhunter said:


> Nice to hear. Seems a bit early. I'm sure we have 3 weeks or so up north here. May have to take a trip down south. Not sure how that would go over with the stay at home order. Our company just shut down for 2 weeks tho so plenty of time available.


Yup, at least a month till things really pop here in Mich. Good luck to you!


----------



## Denlinger326

Dhunter said:


> Are there any good wildlife areas or public ground in the Dayton area. I dont really know any landowners in that area.


Sycamore state park is good


----------



## Dhunter

Buzz the shroomer said:


> Yup, at least a month till things really pop here in Mich. Good luck to you!


Thanks and same to you Buzz. What part of michigan do you hunt. I usually take a few trips up north every year. My sister lives south of Cadillac.


----------



## Dhunter

Denlinger326 said:


> Sycamore state park is good


Thanks for the tip Denliger. Checked their website and it says they close at 6pm. Didnt know state parks closed at any certain time. I still think it's a bit early even for that area. I'll keep my eyes on the progression maps. Thanks again tho.


----------



## Nickelass

jim33 said:


> Good Luck! Southern Ohio is starting to get some action. Hoping to see some great flushes and big hauls from everyone this year!


I have been a few days this last wee here in Southe


----------



## Nickelass

jim33 said:


> Good Luck! Southern Ohio is starting to get some action. Hoping to see some great flushes and big hauls from everyone this year!


Ohio at East Fork State Park and Miami Meddows but nothing yet. Walked around 13 miles on the Loveland Bike Trail an scoured the River bottoms an haven't found anything.. We are getting ready to go to Miami Whitewater Park here in a hr or so.. I'll definitely give a update when I get home


----------



## mmikel

Hello all!

New here and somewhat new to foraging. Anyone have any good areas near Columbus? I have tried a few places over the past two years and have never found the Morels I am looking for, found Ramps at Slate Run but thats about it. Any help knowing where I am allowed to forage and where might be good places to try would be helpful for a newby.

Thanks!


----------



## Dhunter

mmikel said:


> Hello all!
> 
> New here and somewhat new to foraging. Anyone have any good areas near Columbus? I have tried a few places over the past two years and have never found the Morels I am looking for, found Ramps at Slate Run but thats about it. Any help knowing where I am allowed to forage and where might be good places to try would be helpful for a newby.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dhunter

Delaware state wildlife area would be a good bet, but its probably a bit early for there. The Great Morel web sit has a progession map that would help you to know when they are finding them in the area. Good luck this year. Keep hunting hard and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## gutterman

17 blacks I picked and I buried dozen more to pick later on April 1st northern Ohio. First woods picture is of area blacks were picked. Went to southern Ohio Shawnee state forest down by Portsmouth for the first time yesterday and could only find one small 2-3” yellow. Tulip trees are just starting to pop there buds so should be good down there in 7 days I figure. Plus ALOT of locals were out hunting too. Found a nice deer shed and a box turtle emerging from soil which is good ground temp sign. Going to be out today checking on the dozen I left in woods here up north close to home and hopefully more have sprouted. Good luck everyone


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> View attachment 26912
> View attachment 26914
> View attachment 26916
> View attachment 26918
> View attachment 26920
> View attachment 26922
> 17 blacks I picked and I buried dozen more to pick later on April 1st northern Ohio. First woods picture is of area blacks were picked. Went to southern Ohio Shawnee state forest down by Portsmouth for the first time yesterday and could only find one small 2-3” yellow. Tulip trees are just starting to pop there buds so should be good down there in 7 days I figure. Plus ALOT of locals were out hunting too. Found a nice deer shed and a box turtle emerging from soil which is good ground temp sign. Going to be out today checking on the dozen I left in woods here up north close to home and hopefully more have sprouted. Good luck everyone


Nice. I can hear them sizzling now. Been having to get my fill from the store. Baby Bellas. Have only found about a dozen blacks in 25 years of hunting northern Ohio, and that was during the big yellow season. They were huge like the yellows.


----------



## gutterman

Dhunter said:


> Nice. I can hear them sizzling now. Been having to get my fill from the store. Baby Bellas. Have only found about a dozen blacks in 25 years of hunting northern Ohio, and that was during the big yellow season. They were huge like the yellows.


 didn’t take long this morning and back into them found 7 in about 20 mins in a different spot. Babies I left haven’t grown much at all so they will stay. Need this sunshine today


----------



## Dhunter

I'm not busy this morning if you want somebody to hunt with


----------



## wade

Anyone Going today or Over the weekend


----------



## mmikel

I plan to go today and tomorrow. The pictures posted have been such a great help to know what to look for!


----------



## Cj D

Hi Wade. I'm new to the site. Great place for info and idea sharing. I'm heading down south next weekend 10th-12th. Taking about a 3 hour trip to a friends property. I'm in Stark county. Still about 2 weeks away from blacks and grays,3 weeks from the yellows. So I'm hoping for some blacks and grays down there. If I find some shrooms I'll post them. Happy shroomin.


----------



## Dhunter

wade said:


> Anyone Going today or Over the weekend


Them sycamores are looking yummy but fish are biting too good here


----------



## wade

Dhunter said:


> Them sycamores are looking yummy but fish are biting too good here


these are such Lovely Choices


----------



## Jomacooso

Found about a dozen black morels today in northeast Ohio . About half were a bit too small to take.


----------



## Samoto77

Been wanting to go out but still think it’s little too cold. In Cawford. Just moved here from Marion.


----------



## Buzz the shroomer

Dhunter said:


> Thanks and same to you Buzz. What part of michigan do you hunt. I usually take a few trips up north every year. My sister lives south of Cadillac.


I'm lower in Mich.,just south of Jackson co. so it won't be long!


Dhunter said:


> Thanks and same to you Buzz. What part of michigan do you hunt. I usually take a few trips up north every year. My sister lives south of Cadillac.


----------



## gutterman

3 more blacks this morning. Nice mature, fresh ones. That’s 27 total so far. Need a good rain. Grounds perfect temp wise but crunchy out there


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> 3 more blacks this morning. Nice mature, fresh ones. That’s 27 total so far. Need a good rain. Grounds perfect temp wise but crunchy out there


Might I ask what your ground temps are? Had a beautiful day here in NE Ohio today. Mid-60's and cut grass for the first time! One of the earliest times I can ever remember doing it, but it was necessary. Took a soil temp reading mid-afternoon and it was 48*! Still a little short of what I look for for yellows. No dandelions yet. I've also gone out looking for blacks early for a couple of years now determined to find one, but never have! I don't know if we have the trees for them up here, so I'm interested in that also. 

Any help out there?


----------



## gutterman

shroomsearcher said:


> Might I ask what your ground temps are? Had a beautiful day here in NE Ohio today. Mid-60's and cut grass for the first time! One of the earliest times I can ever remember doing it, but it was necessary. Took a soil temp reading mid-afternoon and it was 48*! Still a little short of what I look for for yellows. No dandelions yet. I've also gone out looking for blacks early for a couple of years now determined to find one, but never have! I don't know if we have the trees for them up here, so I'm interested in that also.
> 
> Any help out there?


....temps have 24 hours average of 49 and a five day average of 47. Mornings are still getting down to 38ish. Within 15 mins of Lake Erie. For blacks what I look for is medium to old growth stands of tulip trees and oaks/hickories/pignut hickories. The younger growth stands won’t have them. Hunt the dead and or dying trees amongst those stands same as you would if you were hunting yellows hitting the elms ash Apple etc.


----------



## thunter

shroomsearcher said:


> Might I ask what your ground temps are? Had a beautiful day here in NE Ohio today. Mid-60's and cut grass for the first time! One of the earliest times I can ever remember doing it, but it was necessary. Took a soil temp reading mid-afternoon and it was 48*! Still a little short of what I look for for yellows. No dandelions yet. I've also gone out looking for blacks early for a couple of years now determined to find one, but never have! I don't know if we have the trees for them up here, so I'm interested in that also.
> 
> Any help out there?


Always find my blacks in a mature timber stands, poplars are always present. I don't tie the shrooms to the poplars, it's just that the poplars prefer the cool side of the hill and dark loamy soils, as do the blacks in the deep ravine type terrain that I hunt, move down as the season progresses, I find them from 1st or 2nd week of April to end of april...havnt been out yet here in South Central OH...my son checked a couple spots of mine and picked a handful a few days ago, still early for my area


----------



## jim33

I got to see the first morels of 2020 for me in Allen County today. Not exactly what I had in mind. I went out to check a couple of my real early spots but sadly I think those have played out. Walking back to the car there was a elm that grabbed my attention. I saw that Morel from about 10 feet away and was stunned. Looking forward to seeing what this tree does.


----------



## River Birch Run

gutterman said:


> ....temps have 24 hours average of 49 and a five day average of 47. Mornings are still getting down to 38ish. Within 15 mins of Lake Erie. For blacks what I look for is medium to old growth stands of tulip trees and oaks/hickories/pignut hickories. The younger growth stands won’t have them. Hunt the dead and or dying trees amongst those stands same as you would if you were hunting yellows hitting the elms ash Apple etc.


Im pretty new at this, but got the grey's and yellows figured out. Still looking for my 1'st black. When you guys say Oak, what type are you talking about? I have alot of pin oak and white oak in my hunting grounds. Also do you still look for blacks under dead elm and Ash?


----------



## jim33

The student became the master today while we were hunting black morels in Hardin County. She picked our first Morel of 2020 and found it all by herself.


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> ....temps have 24 hours average of 49 and a five day average of 47. Mornings are still getting down to 38ish. Within 15 mins of Lake Erie. For blacks what I look for is medium to old growth stands of tulip trees and oaks/hickories/pignut hickories. The younger growth stands won’t have them. Hunt the dead and or dying trees amongst those stands same as you would if you were hunting yellows hitting the elms ash Apple etc.


The elm and ash deal is pretty much done for us up here in my area. The elms have been too long dead to pop any morels, and the ash went really quick once the borer hit them! Suddenly there were dead snags standing in people's yards all over the place! We have a tulip tree here and there, the occasional hickory, but most of our woods are Oak, Maple, Beech. There's a hardwood ridge near me where I found Chants last year for the first time. Mostly Oak, but also Maple and Beech. Never saw another mushroom anywhere in there! Kind of strange. Went there today to have a look, and could not find a single may apple sprout! Still a way to go up here.

And good for her! And good for you! Nice to have a kids sharp eyes along on a hunt!


----------



## thunter

First of year for me, Shawnee state forest...not my usual stomping grounds, but have taken an early day these last few seasons to pick an area on my topo map and hike in to check it out, hit a decent spot today and will explore more in this area given what I found today...3 or 4 dozen


----------



## jim33

We grabbed a few more in Hardin County today.


----------



## oldshroomer

gutterman said:


> View attachment 26912
> View attachment 26914
> View attachment 26916
> View attachment 26918
> View attachment 26920
> View attachment 26922
> 17 blacks I picked and I buried dozen more to pick later on April 1st northern Ohio. First woods picture is of area blacks were picked. Went to southern Ohio Shawnee state forest down by Portsmouth for the first time yesterday and could only find one small 2-3” yellow. Tulip trees are just starting to pop there buds so should be good down there in 7 days I figure. Plus ALOT of locals were out hunting too. Found a nice deer shed and a box turtle emerging from soil which is good ground temp sign. Going to be out today checking on the dozen I left in woods here up north close to home and hopefully more have sprouted. Good luck everyone


Good post, thanks for your input and effort. BUT..you need to give locations. Not specifically. Just north Cleveland or south Cincinnati. 
Then your post will be more helpful to others as to where and when to look to start looking. Great pictures you posted by the way. 
Just my fyi . Good hunting..


----------



## gutterman

oldshroomer said:


> Good post, thanks for your input and effort. BUT..you need to give locations. Not specifically. Just north Cleveland or south Cincinnati.
> Then your post will be more helpful to others as to where and when to look to start looking. Great pictures you posted by the way.
> Just my fyi . Good hunting..


.....not giving any kind of location. My old man would’ve told yall Ohio lol. Northern Ohio 15 mins from lake on public ground is all your gonna get. I already described the trees and showed pictures of the greenery to show what areas to look for. Should I come pick the mushrooms for you too? Look I’m not trying to be a jerk here but really I work hard and hunt hard for the spots I have and constantly get spots overrun with new folks and have to search deeper. I hunt 95% public ground. Go find em like I do. You can’t find them wondering when some guy is gonna post his location of where he gets his mushrooms from. That’s like going to the river during walleye run seeing people catch fish and then going azz to elbows with them hounding a spot they were at....anyways found two more pickers quick this morning and a couple babies so covered them up and got out of there to let them grow few days. It was pouring sleeting almost small hail and about 40 degrees so it was pleasant haha.


----------



## gutterman

And truly if you want my general location so you can go hunt the woods in those counties I’ve give many indicators from receipts with city names to how far from lake etc. beyond that I’ve said I hunt public ground. So if you just happened to put a little walking in at various state areas based off my past post you could probably figure it out.....don’t expect everyone else to go out do the scouting and early searching just to come tell me I NEED to provide location LMAO. I’ve had to many spots ran down to nothing looking like a herd of elephants went thru the place. Was born at night but it wasn’t last night. Sorry


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> And truly if you want my general location so you can go hunt the woods in those counties I’ve give many indicators from receipts with city names to how far from lake etc. beyond that I’ve said I hunt public ground. So if you just happened to put a little walking in at various state areas based off my past post you could probably figure it out.....don’t expect everyone else to go out do the scouting and early searching just to come tell me I NEED to provide location LMAO. I’ve had to many spots ran down to nothing looking like a herd of elephants went thru the place. Was born at night but it wasn’t last night. Sorry


 Very good points you make gutterman. I am from northern Seneca and hunt the same general area but my son and I were thinking about heading way south this weekend to hunt. In your opinion would staying around home be advisable. We were thi king it was too early here.


----------



## Fowlkiller

gutterman said:


> And truly if you want my general location so you can go hunt the woods in those counties I’ve give many indicators from receipts with city names to how far from lake etc. beyond that I’ve said I hunt public ground. So if you just happened to put a little walking in at various state areas based off my past post you could probably figure it out.....don’t expect everyone else to go out do the scouting and early searching just to come tell me I NEED to provide location LMAO. I’ve had to many spots ran down to nothing looking like a herd of elephants went thru the place. Was born at night but it wasn’t last night. Sorry


I would agree with ya @gutterman. Mostly public land I’m on as well just a good piece east from you, a real good piece actually. I’m in MD. Question for you on the covering up of buttons and smaller shrooms — is that something you’ve always done or has worked well for you in the past? I’ve done it with everything from chants and morels to hen of the woods and aside from the occasional specimen that was the strongest of the bunch, I believe it hinders their growth more than anything. Different areas all together between you and I, I know but wanted to get your take. Also, any idea on your pH levels out yonder? I’ve always stayed away from oak for the most part when it comes to morels as it typically indicates a more acidic soil. Do y’all find yellows and greys around oaks as well, or mostly blacks? Nice pics by the way, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gutterman

Dhunter said:


> Very good points you make gutterman. I am from northern Seneca and hunt the same general area but my son and I were thinking about heading way south this weekend to hunt. In your opinion would staying around home be advisable. We were thi king it was too early here.


 around here your only gonna find blacks for now. another 7-10 days I figure until early greys start popping. Depends we had couple warm days but now cold so will slow it down. As far as going to southern Ohio I wshould head more towards the Cincinnati and Dayton and even more southwest along the Ohio River into Indiana for best chance of picking greys and some yellows. I think the rest of the southern state is lagging behind temps wise and will be a bit yet unless your going down for blacks and there elusive. But if you find a spot with them they usually always come back there...good luck


----------



## gutterman

Fowlkiller said:


> I would agree with ya @gutterman. Mostly public land I’m on as well just a good piece east from you, a real good piece actually. I’m in MD. Question for you on the covering up of buttons and smaller shrooms — is that something you’ve always done or has worked well for you in the past? I’ve done it with everything from chants and morels to hen of the woods and aside from the occasional specimen that was the strongest of the bunch, I believe it hinders their growth more than anything. Different areas all together between you and I, I know but wanted to get your take. Also, any idea on your pH levels out yonder? I’ve always stayed away from oak for the most part when it comes to morels as it typically indicates a more acidic soil. Do y’all find yellows and greys around oaks as well, or mostly blacks? Nice pics by the way, thanks for sharing.


 I have only found greys and blacks around oaks. And more than anything I cover up the baby shrooms so others don’t see them is main reason. Most all morels I pick have pushed there way thru leaves so idk if it hinders it or not. I don’t really pay attn to ph levels or ground acidity. I’m a tree hunter my head is more up than down. I find mushrooms in pines cherrys tulips oaks sycamores ash elm apple and cottonwood. In valleys and river bottoms and hills. Wide range of soil preferences.


----------



## Fowlkiller

10/4. Y’all find morels among the pine eh? Shew, that sounds like a piece of cake...;-)


----------



## Keith Gilis

View attachment 27674
View attachment 27674


----------



## Keith Gilis

Keith Gilis said:


> View attachment 27674
> View attachment 27674
> View attachment 27676


Found 4-7-20 Springvalley Ohio.


----------



## Keith Gilis

Keith Gilis said:


> View attachment 27674
> View attachment 27674
> View attachment 27676


----------



## Dhunter

Keith Gilis said:


> View attachment 27678


Did you find numbers of them the other day down there?


----------



## david oakes

Dhunter said:


> Did you find numbers of them the other day down there?


Gutterman, think your right. South of Dayton just starting spikes and greys.


----------



## L.M.

Adams County report - Thursday, April 9
.
Found these near a large sycamore tree along side a gravel road "way back up in the holler" in Adams County, about 6 miles east of Peebles.
.
Would you guys call these black, grey, or yellow morels?
.


----------



## david oakes

L.M. said:


> Adams County report - Thursday, April 9
> .
> Found these near a large sycamore tree along side a gravel road "way back up in the holler" in Adams County, about 6 miles east of Peebles.
> .
> Would you guys call these black, grey, or yellow morels?
> .


Those are fresh grey's.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

What do you guys think about Medina county? Would blacks be up yet? Any wisdom would be very appreciated.


----------



## Keith Gilis

Dhunter said:


> Did you find numbers of them the other day down there?


Five all together in a 10 foot radius, nothing else despite a whole lot of trying...


----------



## Dhunter

L.M. said:


> Adams County report - Thursday, April 9
> .
> Found these near a large sycamore tree along side a gravel road "way back up in the holler" in Adams County, about 6 miles east of Peebles.
> .
> Would you guys call these black, grey, or yellow morels?
> .


Yea. Greys. One almost looks like a black but my opinion they are all greys. You'll get another flush there. Nice to see.


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> around here your only gonna find blacks for now. another 7-10 days I figure until early greys start popping. Depends we had couple warm days but now cold so will slow it down. As far as going to southern Ohio I wshould head more towards the Cincinnati and Dayton and even more southwest along the Ohio River into Indiana for best chance of picking greys and some yellows. I think the rest of the southern state is lagging behind temps wise and will be a bit yet unless your going down for blacks and there elusive. But if you find a spot with them they usually always come back there...good luck


Thanks gutterman. My thoughts exactly just from past experience here. Still working so time is limited. South sounds best to me. appreciate your input.


----------



## oldshroomer

gutterman said:


> And truly if you want my general location so you can go hunt the woods in those counties I’ve give many indicators from receipts with city names to how far from lake etc. beyond that I’ve said I hunt public ground. So if you just happened to put a little walking in at various state areas based off my past post you could probably figure it out.....don’t expect everyone else to go out do the scouting and early searching just to come tell me I NEED to provide location LMAO. I’ve had to many spots ran down to nothing looking like a herd of elephants went thru the place. Was born at night but it wasn’t last night. Sorry


From the sound of your mouth Gutman you must be a young buck and I've been pickin um longer youve been alive! I wasn't asking for your GPS coordinate . Just something like north cincinnati or SE Akron. I'm sorry I thought this website might be helpful to those people starting out or that may have limited time to hunt. Knowing that people are finding at a certain region of the state and at a certain time helps those people. IF you want to show your pretty little pictures and brag go to facebook.com. in the meantime grow up. No one asking you to give up your precious little spots.


----------



## gutterman

oldshroomer said:


> From the sound of your mouth Gutman you must be a young buck and I've been pickin um longer youve been alive! I wasn't asking for your GPS coordinate . Just something like north cincinnati or SE Akron. I'm sorry I thought this website might be helpful to those people starting out or that may have limited time to hunt. Knowing that people are finding at a certain region of the state and at a certain time helps those people. IF you want to show your pretty little pictures and brag go to facebook.com. in the meantime grow up. No one asking you to give up your precious little spots.


 I’m not on Facebook pal, am plenty grown and have given plenty of info to help you on your quest. I wasn’t bragging at all about my pretty little pictures lol I thought this site was to post pictures of finds. And as far as how long I’ve been picking or how many I pick ive been doing this my whole life. I have given pretty specific area to look in given the stuff I’ve posted sorry I didn’t list the state park or public area by name jc. Sorry Ohio guess me posting pictures again this year has brought out someone a little jealous that a little young fellow such as myself could be capable of finding mushrooms earlier and more frequently than others. Not gonna argue or respond to you any further and be called out for no reason other than not giving you exact location of where I hunt. Have given many clues so not hard to figure it out what counties/wildlife areas I’m at.... I’ll be back out hunting tomorrow because that’s how you find mushrooms not waiting for someone else to give you a county name to go tromp the p*ss out of. Have a good Easter weekend everyone.


----------



## gutterman

And not to be making excuses but reason I’m not giving any info is because I posted a little too much info two years back about where some shrooms were and took my 1 1/2 year old and 17 year old daughters out to pick some them on Easter after dinner. Needless to say ended up having two dudes in there late twenties come within 10 feet of us as we were picking mushrooms as they arrived and came straight to where they seen us picking. Hundreds of acres they’ve gotta be within 10 feet....that’s why I hunt. I show my daughters. I give away hundreds to my elders and family who can’t go. I do it for others as much as myself.


----------



## shroomsearcher

gutterman said:


> And not to be making excuses but reason I’m not giving any info is because I posted a little too much info two years back about where some shrooms were and took my 1 1/2 year old and 17 year old daughters out to pick some them on Easter after dinner. Needless to say ended up having two dudes in there late twenties come within 10 feet of us as we were picking mushrooms as they arrived and came straight to where they seen us picking. Hundreds of acres they’ve gotta be within 10 feet....that’s why I hunt. I show my daughters. I give away hundreds to my elders and family who can’t go. I do it for others as much as myself.


Good for you. There are selfish people who want GPS coordinates. The general area of Ohio is perfectly fine. All I look to do is follow the progression northward to have some idea of when to get out there. 

BTW, I've heard that they've begun finding them in southern Columbiana Co. No big flushes, just early sprouts. And it's going down under freezing tonight. Kind of glad our shrooms are still under the ground!


----------



## thunter

Hocking co today...


----------



## snowghost

Nickelass said:


> Ohio at East Fork State Park and Miami Meddows but nothing yet. Walked around 13 miles on the Loveland Bike Trail an scoured the River bottoms an haven't found anything.. We are getting ready to go to Miami Whitewater Park here in a hr or so.. I'll definitely give a update when I get home


----------



## Dhunter

Fowlkiller said:


> 10/4. Y’all find morels among the pine eh? Shew, that sounds like a piece of cake...;-)


----------



## Dhunter

Way up north eh?Probly do that too bour june?


----------



## thunter

Shawnee yesterday...


----------



## Diane P

Hello! I am new to foraging (well, I haven't foraged since my grandmother shared her wisdom with me over 40 years ago). I am curious if anyone has had any luck in Harrison or Tuscarawas counties yet? My husband and I were in the woods near Tappan Lake yesterday and didn't spot anything. Thanks in advance and happy hunting!


----------



## bushman01

Not any yet but there are reports of some scattered ones locally.


----------



## zinnas

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JSTB1723

Iv been mushroom hunting since before I can remember, my dad was into it and would take my sibling and I out..my dad always told me shhhh!! if your loud the mushrooms will go back underground...only when i was older I realized it was because we were trespassing lol I love those memories and what a smart father


----------



## shroomsearcher

That's like being told to be quiet when fishing because you'll "scare the fish"! That's just to keep you quiet!


----------



## Joe88

Hi all, starting to pop in champaign county!! Good luck all


----------



## jim33

Been scouting spots the past few days looking for elms that’s died since last spring. I’ve seen a lot of mushrooms along the way and there are a few dead morels in this cluster pic(from today)that I suspect was a result of the freezing nights we’ve just had. It has the look of a banner year but we have some crazy temps coming. I’ve covered hundreds of morels with leaves, hopefully it’ll be enough. 

County #33


----------



## gutterman

Heck of a pile there Jim! Nice congrats. I looked at few elms today they were not ready. Blacks still going good though..


----------



## thunter

Hocking co today...


----------



## jim33

Hardin County today. A couple black morels and the rest small grey/yellows. The ones on the plate had freeze damage and went straight to the dehydrator since I wasn’t cooking tonight. Low of 26 and it’s 28 now.


----------



## thunter

Shawnee today...


----------



## Turkinator

Going to check brown co in the morning


----------



## jim33

I revisited that cluster today. The leaf blanket trick did it’s job. I checked a few other spots and not a whole lot of action thankfully. Did see some dead morels on my hike in Hardin County though. A little snow storm is on the way but better weather is coming soon. Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## oldshroomer

Diane P said:


> Hello! I am new to foraging (well, I haven't foraged since my grandmother shared her wisdom with me over 40 years ago). I am curious if anyone has had any luck in Harrison or Tuscarawas counties yet? My husband and I were in the woods near Tappan Lake yesterday and didn't spot anything. Thanks in advance and happy hunting!


You're up north, right? Still too early up there. I'm in central ohio and I don't start looking til late April thru mid may. With this cold we're getting I don't know. Ground Temps are the key and right now needs to warm!


----------



## jim33

I checked out a place today that I’ve meant to get to for years in Hardin County. It looked good, kept running into knocked over morels though. I almost think chipmunks were responsible. I’ve never seen so many in one place and while watching one run off I caught a glimpse of a mushroom. Thought to myself, oh it’s you little boogers lol


----------



## bushman01

Nice finds man. I tried salt fork but I think the grass man beat me to em, lol.


----------



## Starkmorels

Found about 30 blacks today in stark county.


----------



## edgemre

Found 1.5 lbs or so in Greene County. Mostly smaller greys and half frees with a few decent sized yellows. Im hoping this week and next will really make them pop. I normally find 3-4 lbs in these spots, so seems like we are a little early.


----------



## Khanson

jim33 said:


> Good Luck! Southern Ohio is starting to get some action. Hoping to see some great flushes and big hauls from everyone this year!


Heading out now to the honey hole! Will keep you all posted! Haven’t found any y I in Butler County but have seen/heard reports of them starting to pop! Wish me luck fellow shroomers!!


----------



## Joe88

Think the colder temps have slowed them down a bit, but some still poppin here in champaign county, happy hunting all


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim33 said:


> View attachment 28838
> View attachment 28840
> 
> I revisited that cluster today. The leaf blanket trick did it’s job. I checked a few other spots and not a whole lot of action thankfully. Did see some dead morels on my hike in Hardin County though. A little snow storm is on the way but better weather is coming soon. Looking forward to next weekend!


Holy crap! I've never seen a flush like that anywhere! Not in my life, or on the internet! I hope you recorde


----------



## jim33

shroomsearcher said:


> Holy crap! I've never seen a flush like that anywhere! Not in my life, or on the internet! I hope you recorde


It was a really good sized elm. I’ve noticed it was on the way out the past couple years and it’s one of the reasons I revisit that spot. I was actually surprised to find it dead this year. I may go there tomorrow. Not sure yet lol will get another pic if I do.

Couple pics from today. Had the trifecta.


----------



## jim33

I did revisit the little cluster today. Still growing nicely. Grabbed a little batch while I was out too.


----------



## Pagary

Still waiting,still a little early in steubenville


----------



## Dyerforamoral

Ok, I’m a newbie here, so don’t beat me up too bad. I want to start hunting, mainly get me kids out of the house and to appreciate nature. I’ve been reading through these posts and other sites to get tips for hunting. My want to preserve our ecosystem and don’t want to remove the morels if they are not ready. Any advise, other than “look, but don’t touch”.


----------



## Joe88

"" look but dont touch"" is hard to do unless its private land...i i always use a mesh bag like a onion/tator mesh bag.. the reason is because some believe the spores fall as you walk around potentially creating more spots. I also always leave the bottom of the morel "" stump"" in the ground.. i dont know if either of those things actually work but have always figured it cant hurt.. most importantly though is just have fun doing it and pass it on to your kiddos


----------



## Joe88

So i had a spot set aside like Jim33 and wanted to see what the frost last night did to them.. as far as i can tell it just really dried them out cause they were fresh 2 days ago.. i i expected a browning on the edges like a burn but none of that just super dry..


----------



## shroomsearcher

Joe88 said:


> "" look but dont touch"" is hard to do unless its private land...i i always use a mesh bag like a onion/tator mesh bag.. the reason is because some believe the spores fall as you walk around potentially creating more spots. I also always leave the bottom of the morel "" stump"" in the ground.. i dont know if either of those things actually work but have always figured it cant hurt.. most importantly though is just have fun doing it and pass it on to your kiddos


I used to use onion or potato bags, but I hated what some of them did to my morels! They can be really abrasive! They would kind of "sand" the ridges off of them. I went to WalMart and bought a couple of the mesh bags that ladies put their "delicates" in before throwing them in the wash. And I ran them through a wash, which really softened them up. They work great, and they're cheap! 

I also carry a small folding knife and cut the morels, and all other mushrooms, off clean. I find this keeps the mushroom cleaner in the first place, and you don't disturb the mycelium. The mycelium is the part of the mushroom organism that lives in the ground. Think of the mycelium as the apple tree, and the mushroom as the apple. You don't need to cut down the apple tree in order to pick some apples!


----------



## jim33

Joe88 said:


> So i had a spot set aside like Jim33 and wanted to see what the frost last night did to them.. as far as i can tell it just really dried them out cause they were fresh 2 days ago.. i i expected a browning on the edges like a burn but none of that just super dry..
> View attachment 29852


Nice ones. Almost looks like the wind started drying them out.


----------



## jim33

Went out today and there was a car where I wanted to hunt and figured it wasn’t big enough for the both of us. Bummed me out and I had to find a place real quick to hunt so I tried a new spot. I found a tree real fast with about 25 under it. Thought I was in it. Lol 4 miles later and only about 3 more mushrooms I ended my hike...told my daughter I take her out this evening so I went home and we went out and found the rest.


----------



## Joe88

Still poppin in champaign county....i still have a mix but found my first big yella today..happy hunting all


----------



## gutterman

Found quite a few over the last week. Blacks and half frees and couple TINY greys around home, bigger shrooms down south. Here’s few pictures. They’re out there to be had....


----------



## gutterman

186 half frees this morning in last picture


----------



## Joe88

My mess for the day...still no big yellas..


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hell! You're doing great! Blacks come before yellows anyway, so what are you complaining about?! I don't get it!


----------



## Joe88

shroomsearcher said:


> Hell! You're doing great! Blacks come before yellows anyway, so what are you complaining about?! I don't get it!


Im not complaining lol... I just like them big girl samiches


----------



## jim33

Final pic of that cluster. I felt like I should pick them today. Couple other pics from Hardin and Allen counties today.


----------



## River Birch Run

jim33 said:


> Final pic of that cluster. I felt like I should pick them today. Couple other pics from Hardin and Allen counties today.
> 
> View attachment 30528
> View attachment 30530
> View attachment 30532
> View attachment 30534
> View attachment 30536
> View attachment 30538
> View attachment 30540


So where do you find your blacks? Types of trees, and habitat? I have yet to find a black.


----------



## gutterman

Went in rain and wind this morning for couple hours and found a few. 8 fresh blacks and 4 more half frees. Need some warm sunshine after this rain and it’s gonna explode


----------



## thunter

Hardcore hike in Hocking Co today...


----------



## oldshroomer

thunter said:


> Hardcore hike in Hocking Co today...
> View attachment 30700
> View attachment 30702


Nice pics!


----------



## thunter

jim33 said:


> Final pic of that cluster. I felt like I should pick them today. Couple other pics from Hardin and Allen counties today.
> 
> View attachment 30528
> View attachment 30530
> View attachment 30532
> View attachment 30534
> View attachment 30536
> View attachment 30538
> View attachment 30540


Nice finds...one of biggest blacks I've seen, and I've plucked alot of them in my day, good job


----------



## shroomsearcher

Joe88 said:


> Im not complaining lol... I just like them big girl samiches


Oh yeah! You like those late season "bigfoot" morels. I do too. And I know where to find them. What I've never found is a black. If we get some decent temps this week, I'm out there. Not expecting much in this part of the state (NE OH), but I need to get out and blow the stink off a little bit!


----------



## jim33

River Birch Run said:


> So where do you find your blacks? Types of trees, and habitat? I have yet to find a black.


I’ve been finding them around wild black cherry trees. In that location it’s heavy on oak and hickory too.


----------



## jim33

thunter said:


> Nice finds...one of biggest blacks I've seen, and I've seen alot of them, good job


Thanks. Its definitely the biggest one I’ve ever found.


----------



## thunter

Scioto Co today....


----------



## jim33

My mixed bag from Hardin County today. A few more fresh blacks was good to see.


----------



## gutterman

Went south and pulled some yesterday. I had 24 and buddy ended up with 14. Seen dozens of stumps and lots of sign of people having been there. The ones we found were fully mature and a few were left behind that were soggy and falling apart. Still probaly another week to 10 days of good picking down there but the crowds are out of control. There was a vehicle parked every 50-100 yards along the roads. So pickings are slim but they are out there to be had and big if you find em. Hoping around home will start finding picked yellows and greys this week sometime.


----------



## Justin Carver

Cj D said:


> Hi Wade. I'm new to the site. Great place for info and idea sharing. I'm heading down south next weekend 10th-12th. Taking about a 3 hour trip to a friends property. I'm in Stark county. Still about 2 weeks away from blacks and grays,3 weeks from the yellows. So I'm hoping for some blacks and grays down there. If I find some shrooms I'll post them. Happy shroomin.


Im brand new to the site and looking forward to all that i can learn from yall. Im in southern ohio, more specifically scioto county. Some family and friends have actually been doin quite well for the past 2 weeks down here which surprises me bc i figured its been way too cold. But tm is looking very promising... 73 degrees and its gonna b a good moist morning. Im hopin for the best. Gonna take my son and stepson on their first hunt up on my family holler. So hopefully we find a good mess of em. I wanna get these boys excited and interested about huntin. And off the damb3 game consoles abd facebook so wish me luck


----------



## Justin Carver

Btw is anyone sure how much morels r goin for on the pound. Gotta friend askin. I dont sell mine bc their to damn delicious to let go


----------



## Justin Carver

Dyerforamoral said:


> Ok, I’m a newbie here, so don’t beat me up too bad. I want to start hunting, mainly get me kids out of the house and to appreciate nature. I’ve been reading through these posts and other sites to get tips for hunting. My want to preserve our ecosystem and don’t want to remove the morels if they are not ready. Any advise, other than “look, but don’t touch”.


I grew up hunting mushrooms in Scioto county ohio. The way my father explained it to me was u want a hillside that has been wrecked by a vrush fire at least 10 years ago. This helps the soil fertility. Also u want the hillside that catches the morning sun light but not so much in the evening. Best days to go r warm humid mornings. Maybe after a heavy fog or a light rain the night before. Where im at right now in scioto county. This morning is a great morning to go


----------



## Squire

jim33 said:


> I’ve been finding them around wild black cherry trees. In that location it’s heavy on oak and hickory too.


Just curious if you reguarly find them around black cherry trees? I normally pass those up in favor of elms and poplars. Tks.


----------



## Justin Carver

Squire said:


> Just curious if you reguarly find them around black cherry trees? I normally pass those up in favor of elms and poplars. Tks.


Mostly oak and walnut where I generally go... Plenty of poplar as well of course


----------



## Justin Carver

I know this site is named for our morels but when i was growin up we had another shroom we coveted and my family dubbed it the hickory jack. I think its more commonly known as "chicken of the wood" but u aint sure. Anyone have an idea on what peak conditions r for findin these shrooms as well


----------



## Joe88

Im addicted to taking pictures as much as the taste lol


----------



## Joe88

Todays sac full


----------



## shroomsearcher

Justin Carver said:


> I know this site is named for our morels but when i was growin up we had another shroom we coveted and my family dubbed it the hickory jack. I think its more commonly known as "chicken of the wood" but u aint sure. Anyone have an idea on what peak conditions r for findin these shrooms as well


I live in NE OH, and those are usually a late Summer, early Fall shroom around here. OK, decided to google "hickory jack" and see what came up. What came up is definitely NOT called "chicken of the woods" up here, or anywhere else I know. What was shown and written about were "oyster mushrooms" or _Pleurotis ostreatus_. What we call "chicken of the woods" is _Laetiporus sulfureus_ or _L cincinnatus. 
_
Let me see if I can find a pic of them.










There is is! Do your hickory jacks looks like this?


----------



## jim33

Squire said:


> Just curious if you reguarly find them around black cherry trees? I normally pass those up in favor of elms and poplars. Tks.


I can’t say regularly. I’ve just found one grove that produces.


----------



## Joe88

jim33 said:


> I can’t say regularly. I’ve just found one grove that produces.


My woods is mostly black cherry trees, i dont ever find blacks


----------



## Mjv

Found a few little ones in NE Ohio this weekend. Enough for breakfast, so a win in my books. 
Cheers


----------



## thunter

Today's finds, Scioto Co....


----------



## Thomas Tomcik

Summit County today


----------



## Bob Broth

Hello fellow Ohio mushroom hunters!!! I’ve hunted mushroom a few hours for about 5 years now. Still very new to it. I’m in northern Ohio. I found 24 dog peckers and 2 morels this evening in about 90 minutes. I have became very curious is the high amount of dog peckers a good sign for that area in the next two weeks?? To be clear my question is if you guys find a concentrated area of dog peckers early do you go back? Is that area prone to producing yellows too? Any and all help is appreciated!!!


----------



## jim33

Bob Broth said:


> Hello fellow Ohio mushroom hunters!!! I’ve hunted mushroom a few hours for about 5 years now. Still very new to it. I’m in northern Ohio. I found 24 dog peckers and 2 morels this evening in about 90 minutes. I have became very curious is the high amount of dog peckers a good sign for that area in the next two weeks?? To be clear my question is if you guys find a concentrated area of dog peckers early do you go back? Is that area prone to producing yellows too? Any and all help is appreciated!!!


Not necessarily. It seems like the half frees are having an above average year this year though. They grow fast so I’d probably hit that spot again in a couple days if you’re wanting more of them. They don’t stick around for long and I’ve seen a hard rain beat them to the ground. Any pics of the two morels you found? Curious if they are tulip morels or one of the other varieties.

I know some people that have a large woods. The family has owned it for 50 years and they’ve never found anything other than half frees in it. Most years not too many but some years it explodes. This year is the latter.


----------



## Bob Broth

jim33 said:


> Not necessarily. It seems like the half frees are having an above average year this year though. They grow fast so I’d probably hit that spot again in a couple days if you’re wanting more of them. They don’t stick around for long and I’ve seen a hard rain beat them to the ground. Any pics of the two morels you found? Curious if they are tulip morels or one of the other varieties.
> 
> I know some people that have a large woods. The family has owned it for 50 years and they’ve never found anything other than half frees in it. Most years not too many but some years it explodes. This year is the latter.


----------



## jim33

The past couple days in Hardin County. It’s a good year and the rain keeps coming.


----------



## Bob Broth

I maybe got through 10/15% of the place it’s seems like every square in is a decent spot to look. I’ve never mushroom hunted this place before. Stopped out there today with about 90 minutes of light. Thought it was a smaller piece and I could get a feel for the local amount of life in the woods. Now I’m torn if I go back in the morning or try a large pine grove.


----------



## Bob Broth

jim33 said:


> View attachment 31770
> View attachment 31772
> View attachment 31774
> 
> 
> The past couple days in Hardin County. It’s a good year and the rain keeps coming.


Nice work!! Would love a day like that tomorrow!!


----------



## Joe88

I have a few half free spots and dont find morels around those areas..That's not to say it doesnt happen,its just my experience, and i also agree with jim33, it does seem like a great year for half frees, so if ya want em, go get em


----------



## Bob Broth

Joe88 said:


> I have a few half free spots and dont find morels around those areas..That's not to say it doesnt happen,its just my experience, and i also agree with jim33, it does seem like a great year for half frees, so if ya want em, go get em


Appreciate the response, seems like I might have got a little over excited after last night! As I’m getting ready to head back out in a few. I’m not sure if I go back to that woods or to another. I have more ground to cover than I’ll be able too... but like I said I don’t have any hot spots just several places I think would be good. If pines where to produce would they typically produce early or late in the season?? I can’t convince myself either way that the pine needles hold the warmth down or the cold in the ground... sorry for all the questions. I’m a bit of a curious soul.


----------



## Bob Broth

Just got back out and I’m back into the half frees it appears.


----------



## Bob Broth




----------



## Bob Broth

Grabbing lunch thought I would upload a couple pictures from this mornings forage. I’ll be heading to a woods with several nice tulip popular trees. Never foraged the next stop either. See what turns up.


----------



## JBwoodsman

Hey all, new to the site and to mushroom hunting. Ive been looking around since early April, for places to hunt. Finally got into some Monday in Columbiana county.


----------



## Bob Broth




----------



## gutterman

120 more today. Not as many half frees and about 40 greys. Still a few blacks in the mix as well. Looking good it’s plenty moist and that sun this afternoon was warm. Giddy up


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> View attachment 31954
> 120 more today. Not as many half frees and about 40 greys. Still a few blacks in the mix as well. Looking good it’s plenty moist and that sun this afternoon was warm. Giddy up


How far south are you finding them now gutterman. I found a bunch of half frees and small greys last weekend in seneca so should be better here this weekend.


----------



## gutterman

Dhunter said:


> How far south are you finding them now gutterman. I found a bunch of half frees and small greys last weekend in seneca so should be better here this weekend.


 I’m actually hunting north of that area. Haven’t hunted anything that far south except for my couple trips to southern Ohio which is literally 3 hour drive one way.


----------



## jim33

Nice finds all. I hit it for a couple hours in Hardin County this morning. I was pleasantly surprised with the results.


----------



## thunter

Bob Broth said:


> Hello fellow Ohio mushroom hunters!!! I’ve hunted mushroom a few hours for about 5 years now. Still very new to it. I’m in northern Ohio. I found 24 dog peckers and 2 morels this evening in about 90 minutes. I have became very curious is the high amount of dog peckers a good sign for that area in the next two weeks?? To be clear my question is if you guys find a concentrated area of dog peckers early do you go back? Is that area prone to producing yellows too? Any and all help is appreciated!!!


Halfrees arent as picky as some others as far as where they'll grow, I always find some, sometimes alot on every hillside that I find blacks, but not the other way around, usually you'll find tulips during and after the halfrees come up....I find most of my halfrees up high and scattered at first, if the weather is right, that's usually followed by a large number all at once and then they are all but done...didn't happen in my area this year...cold came within days of when we started finding them scattered around


----------



## jim33

Had another good morning in Hardin County today. Found a mother load tree that I picked 119 of off, right at the edge of the woods


----------



## Bob Broth

@jim33 what a great find!! That’s what I’ve been dreaming about the last 3 days!!! You’re living my dream, my friend. Good job!


----------



## Zabz

jim33 said:


> Had another good morning in Hardin County today. Found a mother load tree that I picked 119 of off, right at the edge of the woods
> 
> View attachment 32212
> View attachment 32214
> View attachment 32216


HOLY CLUSTER CUSS

If I could find more than 3-4 in the same spot I think I'd pee myself, that's awesome


----------



## Joe88

jim33 said:


> Had another good morning in Hardin County today. Found a mother load tree that I picked 119 of off, right at the edge of the woods
> 
> View attachment 32212
> View attachment 32214
> View attachment 32216


JIM can smell them lol  nice job!!


----------



## JBwoodsman

Can someone identify the “species” of this mushroom? It was found in the same area as a bunch of half frees. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe88

JBwoodsman said:


> Can someone identify the “species” of this mushroom? It was found in the same area as a bunch of half frees.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 32390
> View attachment 32392
> View attachment 32394


??? Those are morels..


----------



## Joe88

I need some guidance folks.. anyone know what this is and if its edible lol?


----------



## Bob Broth

@jim33 is that pheasant back??


----------



## shroomsearcher

JBwoodsman said:


> Can someone identify the “species” of this mushroom? It was found in the same area as a bunch of half frees.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 32390
> View attachment 32392
> View attachment 32394


JB, I already told you that was a morel! This makes me wonder. Do you not understand the difference between genus and species? _Morchella_, or "morel" is the genus or "generic" name for morels. The species or "specific" name for the type of morel could be se_milibera_ or _angusticeps_ to name 2 specific examples. This is known as "taxonomic nomenclature".



Joe88 said:


> I need some guidance folks.. anyone know what this is and if its edible lol?
> View attachment 32514


Those are called pheasant backs. Some people think they are edible when quite small. I do not!


----------



## Joe88

Pheasant backs, thanks guys, ill do some research.. butter and salt makes about anything yummy


----------



## JBwoodsman

shroomsearcher said:


> JB, I already told you that was a morel! This makes me wonder. Do you not understand the difference between genus and species? _Morchella_, or "morel" is the genus or "generic" name for morels. The species or "specific" name for the type of morel could be se_milibera_ or _angusticeps_ to name 2 specific examples. This is known as "taxonomic nomenclature".


I do understand shroomsearcher. I was looking for someone with more experience than mine that could tell me it was a black, grey, or yellow. (Angusticeps, Diminutiva, Americana)


----------



## JBwoodsman

Joe88 said:


> Pheasant backs, thanks guys, ill do some research.. butter and salt makes about anything yummy


I ate some couple weeks ago. Not bad flavor. They can be tough. Remove pores and cut into thin strips. Cook low and slow!


----------



## Bob Broth

What’s this cooler weather going to do to the northern part of the state?? After having 3 warm days I know they were coming up good. What will the cooler weather do to them? Stop them? Slow them down?


----------



## meigs2134

Hey guys did I miss something .im I'm meigs co.se ohio I normally fine 100 or so morels wash year .. This season I've found all but 10 greys and 1 yellow.I know people are out more than ever this year but even in my private spots ....nothing .am I still early or did I somehow miss it I know it was a mild winter but never seen this .just wondering.


----------



## gutterman

meigs2134 said:


> Hey guys did I miss something .im I'm meigs co.se ohio I normally fine 100 or so morels wash year .. This season I've found all but 10 greys and 1 yellow.I know people are out more than ever this year but even in my private spots ....nothing .am I still early or did I somehow miss it I know it was a mild winter but never seen this .just wondering.


 I go down to southeast Ohio and hunt every year and I had the exact same sentiment and wonders. Where I usually pull couple hundred plus nice ones at we only found 110 this year. There were cars every 50 yards parked along the roads. I think a lot of it has to do with more people hunting morels in general and the stay at home orders giving more time for people to be out. Around home in northern Ohio the place I hunt at is the same way overrun with people. I’m still finding a lot of mushrooms but looking harder and farther for them. I showed up Saturday morning at 630am and there were already 5 vehicles parked.


----------



## thunter

Scioto Co today, last trip, might get one more day in Hocking co


----------



## jim33

Hi guys. I have had a busy past couple of days and wasn’t in the woods like I wanted to be. I did get out for a few hours again this afternoon though. Jumbo yellows are showing up now that we’ve had that heat and sunshine but we need some rain. I went to one spot that I expected to be loaded up but it was really dry and I only found four there.


----------



## gutterman

69 more this morning in few hours. Definitely see the transition from half frees and blacks to greys in this area. Even found one 2” yellow as well. The biggest black is about 5 1/4” tall and 2 1/2” wide. The greys are getting bigger and left a cluster I seen of 1/2”ers. Hope the cold don’t get em. Some of them started to burn up with the warmth last two days and woods being so dry. Also including picture of this cool folded over grey. I love when they look like that.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Bob Broth said:


> What’s this cooler weather going to do to the northern part of the state?? After having 3 warm days I know they were coming up good. What will the cooler weather do to them? Stop them? Slow them down?


I think it will depend on whether they get hit by frost or not. If there's enough cover overhead to keep the frost off of them, I figure it will just slow them down. But, cold air is dry air, so it could dry them out too!


----------



## Bob Broth




----------



## Bob Broth

Got out this afternoon. Got to a new place I thought would be good. I couldn’t believe how green it was!!! Found a turkey nest FULL of eggs. Ended up with 110 4 peckers. Mostly small left a few to see if they grow this week. Puts me at 216 for the week. Already my best year. Really been having fun fighting for these things.


----------



## James Bailey

Looking for a place to hunt in north east ohio,,single hunter that keeps spots secret


----------



## shroomsearcher

Keeping spots secret describes every mushroom hunter out there!


----------



## jim33

I hit it again today in Hardin County. 1,250(such a generic number but that’s what it’s added up to) so far this year.


----------



## James Bailey

Hellllllllllllppppppppppp!!!!


----------



## jim33

James Bailey said:


> Hellllllllllllppppppppppp!!!!












What I do still doesn’t come easy.


----------



## Joe88

jim33 said:


> View attachment 33110
> 
> 
> What I do still doesn’t come easy.


Hardcore dedication right there


----------



## James Bailey

Oh I know, been doing this for years just not in ohio...i get what goes in to this trade.ive have found over 10lbs in a year and I've found less than 50 shrooms in a year. I get it. I have found maybe 300 this year not knowing where to look.i left a bunch of lil ones should have had more but guy on railroad seen what I was doing and robbed my spot. Just looking for a spot that's too big for one guy or one day...i mean I got spots in Michigan if your trying to trade.


----------



## thunter

jim33 said:


> View attachment 33110
> 
> 
> What I do still doesn’t come easy.


Good answer and funny stuff....i had a day of over 8 miles, and a half dozen or more of 7 ish, I feel your pain and I'm ok with it, because that's what it takes
Good work


----------



## gutterman

60 more today. We need rain bad most were drying out already.


----------



## Bob Broth

Things are getting dry around here too we are supposed to get frost tomorrow... that might put an end to a already very short season in these parts.


----------



## jim33

I hit it again today in Hardin County. It’s unbelievably dry out there.


----------



## River Birch Run

James Bailey said:


> Oh I know, been doing this for years just not in ohio...i get what goes in to this trade.ive have found over 10lbs in a year and I've found less than 50 shrooms in a year. I get it. I have found maybe 300 this year not knowing where to look.i left a bunch of lil ones should have had more but guy on railroad seen what I was doing and robbed my spot. Just looking for a spot that's too big for one guy or one day...i mean I got spots in Michigan if your trying to trade.


How did you get permission to hunt the Rail road? We get groves of people every year poach our land against the Rail road. It's the same as shooting a deer where you don't have permission. Makes me sick, my mom is 70 and loves to hunt them only to find butt after butt where people stole them off her land. She walks 2 miles everyday regardless of the weather. Keeps trails cut and nice only to pick up others trash. Some people have no respect. I just spent all morning picking up markers people left, anything from fire wood, shotgun shells and dryer sheets.


----------



## gutterman

Have a feeling this weather is about to do us in for the season around my hunting area. No rain and feels like 22 at 7am tomorrow not good. Found 62 mostly dried up nice sized yellows with few grays mixed in. The one yellow is a monster. 6” tall and 3” wide. Also found a turkey nest unattended with a bunch of eggs. Took a zoomed in pic and left it be.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Best thing you can do with turkey nest. Those hens don't sit the nest all day. They have to get up and get something to eat. They do have to keep themselves alive, to take care of their poults! And those 2 eggs outside the "group", I figure have very little chance of hatching!


----------



## jim33

Feeling the same way gutterman. My morels are drying out. Now a hard freeze tonight. I think my season may have ended today. I left more in the woods than I picked. I had a great year, wish we could have gotten some rain this past week though. A lot of dried mushrooms im seeing could have definitely grown another week.


----------



## gutterman

shroomsearcher said:


> Best thing you can do with turkey nest. Those hens don't sit the nest all day. They have to get up and get something to eat. They do have to keep themselves alive, to take care of their poults! And those 2 eggs outside the "group", I figure have very little chance of hatching!


 yeah I find nests every year when hunting turkeys and as with any bird you don’t want to touch or fool with nest really at all for fear of the mother abandoning it after human scent on it. My father was a heck of a turkey hunter and I have a real appreciation for those birds. My daughter was young and could barely talk called him papa turkey. That’s a good aged hen to have laid 15 eggs and yeah of course she’ll be back to nest and has to go collect food at times to eat. There’s no grub hub Food delivery for a turkey lol.


----------



## Bob Broth

Snow on the ground this morning... is the season over just like that for me?


----------



## jim33

Not necessarily. I took this picture earlier this year. There were definitely casualties, but some made it. I think if you’re in ne Ohio you’re season probably has a little more left to it. NW Ohio, I’m not so sure. Hoping we actually get some good rain tomorrow. I’m working all weekend and won’t be able to make a trip out until Monday at the earliest. I want to take one last look at the least. 



Bob Broth said:


> Snow on the ground this morning... is the season over just like that for me?


----------



## Dhunter

jim33 said:


> View attachment 33472
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. I took this picture earlier this year. There were definitely casualties, but some made it. I think if you’re in ne Ohio you’re season probably has a little more left to it. NW Ohio, I’m not so sure. Hoping we actually get some good rain tomorrow. I’m working all weekend and won’t be able to make a trip out until Monday at the earliest. I want to take one last look at the least.


I found my first yellows in nw ohio last week. Went again Friday and found small yellows. I'm thinking there were still plenty that were not up yet or under the leaf cover and hopefully from the freeze. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed and thinking that the rain and warm weather forecast for this week will keep us going for another week or so here. Seems like our season started a week or so behind the last couple years so let's hope that's the case.


----------



## gutterman

37 this morning. If we get enough precipitation should still be picking for 10 or so days if not I’d say everyone needs to be out getting everything already up over the course of this week because they are dry!


----------



## oldshroomer

Have heart if you're in central and northern ohio. You can still be finding some thru the middle to late may. Not sure where these guys are with their pictures of finds since they don't post what part of ohio they're in. I'm assuming they're in the southern part of the state since they're complaining about being dry, because in central and north ohio it won't stop raining! The season has had a late start up here because of the rain and cold. The season doesn't revolve around dates. They fruit according to temeratures and moisture. Generally speaking, if you're north of I-70 the seasons not over yet. If you're far north like Akron and Cleveland your season has yet to start.


----------



## gutterman

Central and north Ohio can’t stop raining? You have your own rain cloud where your at? Well you know what they say when you assume something.......And again with the no locations smh. I’ve already said I hunt and live around north central/west Ohio. I showed a receipt from Clyde Ohio. I said I hunt 15 mins from Lake Erie. So rather than ASSUME look at the facts posted. I make 1-2 trips to southeast Ohio each year to hunt (which when I post pictures from there I say southern Ohio) but all my main hunting is done in Erie Huron sandusky Seneca counties. I live Seneca. The giant yellow I found A couple days ago on bottom of north facing hill was in Seneca county. Also everything I’ve been finding is extremely dried up as it’s still a living mushroom growing so I don’t know where your at in northwest/central Ohio but until today we haven’t had rain in a while and woods have been crunchy. what was up got hit hard by lack of rain and extreme cold. To me And anyone who knows mushrooms If you find big yellows on north facing hill seasons about over with. Or if you find growing mushrooms dried and wilting and burnt up and falling over the season got to hot and dry with not enough moisture. Contrary to what you may think I know a lot about morels. I find tons of morels and post pictures of it every year and contribute to the site. How about you or the others asking for locations? I have yet to see any pictures from you, dhunter, or shroomsearcher but you three sure want locations and always have something to say about others posts. If it wasn’t for sb, jim, Hugh, few others and myself posting pictures and finds the board would be dead. And that’s a shame because we have 100s of people following it but only a few who contribute. If you can’t see that no one owes you a county name or the fact that for every poster there’s 100s if not 1000s of lurkers i don’t know what to say..... Anyways. Got a decent rain so far today hope it continues thru the night. Should have another 7-10 days of good hunting yet with the rain hitting finally. Shroom on Ohio.


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> Central and north Ohio can’t stop raining? You have your own rain cloud where your at? Well you know what they say when you assume something.......And again with the no locations smh. I’ve already said I hunt and live around north central/west Ohio. I showed a receipt from Clyde Ohio. I said I hunt 15 mins from Lake Erie. So rather than ASSUME look at the facts posted. I make 1-2 trips to southeast Ohio each year to hunt (which when I post pictures from there I say southern Ohio) but all my main hunting is done in Erie Huron sandusky Seneca counties. I live Seneca. The giant yellow I found A couple days ago on bottom of north facing hill was in Seneca county. Also everything I’ve been finding is extremely dried up as it’s still a living mushroom growing so I don’t know where your at in northwest/central Ohio but until today we haven’t had rain in a while and woods have been crunchy. what was up got hit hard by lack of rain and extreme cold. To me And anyone who knows mushrooms If you find big yellows on north facing hill seasons about over with. Or if you find growing mushrooms dried and wilting and burnt up and falling over the season got to hot and dry with not enough moisture. Contrary to what you may think I know a lot about morels. I find tons of morels and post pictures of it every year and contribute to the site. How about you or the others asking for locations? I have yet to see any pictures from you, dhunter, or shroomsearcher but you three sure want locations and always have something to say about others posts. If it wasn’t for sb, jim, Hugh, few others and myself posting pictures and finds the board would be dead. And that’s a shame because we have 100s of people following it but only a few who contribute. If you can’t see that no one owes you a county name or the fact that for every poster there’s 100s if not 1000s of lurkers i don’t know what to say..... Anyways. Got a decent rain so far today hope it continues thru the night. Should have another 7-10 days of good hunting yet with the rain hitting finally. Shroom on Ohio.


No gutterman you and your ego are way out in left field. I never asked for anybody's exact locations and dont frankly care where or what you do. I've been doing just fine all on my own for 35 years. I got lots of pictures of my finds but I dont have the time or inclination to post them on this site if that's ok with you of course. Whatever dude.


----------



## oldshroomer

Geez! Gutman's got more time than any ten of us.!! Who in the heck can sit and type as much as he?? You can tell he's on some kind of ego trip to post all his pics and then get the mad when comments on his rantings! Just ignore him. I know I do....


----------



## gutterman

You don’t have the time or inclination to post finds but sure quick to post wanting to know where people are finding them. Time for one but not the other??? It’s not ego it’s calling it like I see it. Like I said I teach my kids and give away over half the mushrooms I find. And I post pictures here to contribute with general area location clues and get flack from others. Be nice if others finding would help the Ohio board with pictures of finds and not just saying what county? that’s all. You can look back thru all my posts Ive never asked someone where they find them I go look for myself.


----------



## gutterman

Lol yeah oldshroomer just ignore me because I’m typing facts and as you’ve proclaimed obviously ignore them. Fact is ignore my post or don’t. I help contribute pictures and types trees and areas to look for them in. what do y’all do but hassle me because I won’t give you a county?


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> Lol yeah oldshroomer just ignore me because I’m typing facts and as you’ve proclaimed obviously ignore them. Fact is ignore my post or don’t. I help contribute pictures and types trees and areas to look for them in. what do y’all do but hassle me because I won’t give you a county?


Good. Then quit whining like a little kid.


----------



## gutterman

How am I whining that’s my point? Because I’m standing up for myself?


----------



## gutterman

Just forget it. I have ego because I post pictures of my finds on a site designed for that. I’m whining because I stand up for myself to internet bullies who have nothing better to do than to hound people over locations but never contribute themselves...I’m done I know who and what I am maybe others need to look in mirror and see what they contribute..give a inch take a mile


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> View attachment 30404
> View attachment 30406
> View attachment 30408
> View attachment 30410
> View attachment 30412
> View attachment 30414
> View attachment 30416
> View attachment 30418
> View attachment 30420
> 186 half frees this morning in last picture


wow nice finds


----------



## jim33

Well. All I know is I live in Hardin County and it’s been crazy dry here. The last time we had enough rain to wet the ground was before last weekend. Last weekend ended up being around 80 degrees and windy. It has been dry, with a quite a bit of wind up until today. I’m just reporting what I’ve been seeing. I hunted in three counties on Friday and it was the same thing everywhere I went. Mushrooms completely dried out, or in pretty sorry condition. Thursday actually had a lot of the same. Friday I walked across a area that I’ve never been able to before because it was dried up. Kind of blew my mind. Sure there’s going to be some areas that still produce. But I saw enough a couple days ago to tell me not to be surprised if I don’t really find too many more this year. I’m just hoping the rain today kicks up one more flush. Time will tell. I’ve had the best season I ever had this year so even if it’s over, I’m satisfied. The plan was to go out here tomorrow but I think I’m getting sick. So we’ll see. @oldshroomer where are you located?


----------



## Zabz

This is not a team sport, or a support group. Whoever posts whatever is more information/media than you had previously.

You put the work in, you find spots. I don't post the correct county information because I look around public areas. If I post a bunch of pics from county X then every lurker from county X is going to hit their spots. And even the most experienced hunters hunt at least a few public spots.

I value the virtues of the wolf, not the sheep. We should be grateful for what advice we get and be mindful to the merits of said advice.


----------



## Zabz

Somewhere in Northern Ohio, or not.


----------



## the shroominator

Zabs you’re spot on! We even had similar finds lol I’ll add a little more information and say somewhere in the woods in northern Ohio


----------



## morelseeeker

Still fruiting


----------



## morelseeeker

I've found 26 1/2 pounds in OH this year.


----------



## jim33

I started thinking about a place up in Hancock county I hadn’t been this year. The deeper in the woods I got, the better shape the mushrooms got. Amazing the difference 30 miles can make.


----------



## IrishTrish

Well, I'm back!! Lol sorry I've been IMA since last season. Having a better year than I did last year. However this drop in temps this week has really slowed things down. Headed back out in a bit. Hopefully will have some shrooms pics to post!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim33 said:


> Feeling the same way gutterman. My morels are drying out. Now a hard freeze tonight. I think my season may have ended today. I left more in the woods than I picked. I had a great year, wish we could have gotten some rain this past week though. A lot of dried mushrooms im seeing could have definitely grown another week.
> View attachment 33344
> View attachment 33346


I have a question about "dried out" morels being found in the wild. What's wrong with picking them, and finishing the "drying" process at home in your dehydrator? If I find more morels than I can use immediately, I have no problem drying them to be rehydrated later! Why not do this? I've also found found old, soggy, going to rot morels out there, and I just let them go back to the earth.



gutterman said:


> yeah I find nests every year when hunting turkeys and as with any bird you don’t want to touch or fool with nest really at all for fear of the mother abandoning it after human scent on it. My father was a heck of a turkey hunter and I have a real appreciation for those birds. My daughter was young and could barely talk called him papa turkey. That’s a good aged hen to have laid 15 eggs and yeah of course she’ll be back to nest and has to go collect food at times to eat. There’s no grub hub Food delivery for a turkey lol.


Here's a clue. Birds have almost no sense of smell or taste! So, that old saw about birds abandoning baby birds or nest because of human scent are just fables. What birds do have is incredible eyesight! If you move an egg so much as a millimeter, they can spot it!

I watched a vid on public TV on "birds of paradise". The reason they call them that is because they live in paradise. They have no predators, and it takes so much less time to feed themselves than for birds in other environments, that they have evolved elaborate courtship rituals that are quite involved. The particular vid I saw was about the "Bower Bird". It builds an elaborate structure on the ground and decorates it elaborately. They are very fond of the color blue, and the particular bird they were filming had found two pieces of blue glass that it placed precisely in its display. 

When it flew away to find another piece for its bower, the film makers moved those two pieces of blue glass. When the bird returned it spotted that immediately! It dropped the new piece and replaced the pieces of blue glass exactly where they were before! They showed before and after shots and the precision was amazing! It then installed the new piece and flew away again. so, the film makers again moved the blue glass pieces and glued them down so they couldn't be moved. When the bird failed at relocating those pieces it got so pissed off that it trashed the whole display! Knocked it flat! Then if flew off to try again somewhere else. 

My Mom always said that critters are a lot smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## IrishTrish

shroomsearcher said:


> I have a question about "dried out" morels being found in the wild. What's wrong with picking them, and finishing the "drying" process at home in your dehydrator? If I find more morels than I can use immediately, I have no problem drying them to be rehydrated later! Why not do this? I've also found found old, soggy, going to rot morels out there, and I just let them go back to the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a clue. Birds have almost no sense of smell or taste! So, that old saw about birds abandoning baby birds or nest because of human scent are just fables. What birds do have is incredible eyesight! If you move an egg so much as a millimeter, they can spot it!
> 
> I watched a vid on public TV on "birds of paradise". The reason they call them that is because they live in paradise. They have no predators, and it takes so much less time to feed themselves than for birds in other environments, that they have evolved elaborate courtship rituals that are quite involved. The particular vid I saw was about the "Bower Bird". It builds an elaborate structure on the ground and decorates it elaborately. They are very fond of the color blue, and the particular bird they were filming had found two pieces of blue glass that it placed precisely in its display.
> 
> When it flew away to find another piece for its bower, the film makers moved those two pieces of blue glass. When the bird returned it spotted that immediately! It dropped the new piece and replaced the pieces of blue glass exactly where they were before! They showed before and after shots and the precision was amazing! It then installed the new piece and flew away again. so, the film makers again moved the blue glass pieces and glued them down so they couldn't be moved. When the bird failed at relocating those pieces it got so pissed off that it trashed the whole display! Knocked it flat! Then if flew off to try again somewhere else.
> 
> My Mom always said that critters are a lot smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## IrishTrish

I agree. Hubby and I raise poultry. They really don't have smell or taste. But they see EVERYTHING! I never let my turkey hens sit their eggs. They are heavy and tend to crush them. This is a couple day old turkey poults I recently hatched.


----------



## gutterman

43 this morning. Three giants. A lot of burnt tops.


----------



## Dhunter

gutterman said:


> 43 this morning. Three giants. A lot of burnt tops.
> View attachment 33864
> View attachment 33866
> View attachment 33868
> View attachment 33870


Nice to see ur still finding baby's up in my neighborhood. Maybe there will be so worth picking when I get time off to go soon. Nice ones there. Kudos.


----------



## oldshroomer

jim33 said:


> Well. All I know is I live in Hardin County and it’s been crazy dry here. The last time we had enough rain to wet the ground was before last weekend. Last weekend ended up being around 80 degrees and windy. It has been dry, with a quite a bit of wind up until today. I’m just reporting what I’ve been seeing. I hunted in three counties on Friday and it was the same thing everywhere I went. Mushrooms completely dried out, or in pretty sorry condition. Thursday actually had a lot of the same. Friday I walked across a area that I’ve never been able to before because it was dried up. Kind of blew my mind. Sure there’s going to be some areas that still produce. But I saw enough a couple days ago to tell me not to be surprised if I don’t really find too many more this year. I’m just hoping the rain today kicks up one more flush. Time will tell. I’ve had the best season I ever had this year so even if it’s over, I’m satisfied. The plan was to go out here tomorrow but I think I’m getting sick. So we’ll see. @oldshroomer where are you located?


Sorry Ive been busy with other things. I'm in union county over around marysville. But don't tell gutman! I don't want him giving away my location!!! in this area of the state it's been raining hard every other day! And cold, high 40s and 50s, lows just above freezing. So season around here has been stunted. Yesterday, Wednesday, was our first 60 plus day. So I hopeful we're going to have a late flush. I've only found ones and twos and they were damaged by the weather. ......


----------



## gutterman

My only question is why continue to make personal name calling insults to a person you’ve never met and assume you know and hate everything about. And for anyone interested in factual rain reports and ground temps on a certain area check out the oardc weather station website. It’s a branch of Ohio state ag division and has several stations around the state. Another good website for current, 24 hour, and 5 day average ground temps in any state is sygenta greencast soil temp map website. I’d upload the links but it won’t let me.


----------



## Zabz

Some people like to have their hand held, and that's fine. Next time someone asks you for a location just give a location to somewhere impossible like Mordor or Antarctica. Let the lemmings be lemmings, sit back and laugh it off.

Picking fights on the internet is unrewarding at best. The best way to troll sheep people is to use their eagerness to follow against them.

What if I posted County X pics easily 2 weeks early and continued to do so until they actually popped. The sheep would be wore out from walking around and finding nothing, some may get discouraged and stop trying. Leaving some areas with better pickings.

I don't know. Just something to think about. There's never a winner calling people pee-pee head and buttholes, and if you let them provoke you into huge thread battles then they are winning.

Let the


----------



## Zabz

Pieces fall where they may.


----------



## Zabz

I think the rain is going to set it off this weekend in Northern Ohio


----------



## Perry county redneck

jim33 said:


> Good Luck! Southern Ohio is starting to get some action. Hoping to see some great flushes and big hauls from everyone this year!


Found a good mess yesterday, two was over 13 inches, I was wondering how I can send picks?


----------



## Inthewild

Perry county ******* said:


> Found a good mess yesterday, two was over 13 inches, I was wondering how I can send picks?


@Perry county ******* I believe you need 3 postings before you can attach a Pic. Good Luck out there!


----------



## bushman01

Hoping for some late season majic here in Wv this wkn d..


----------



## Jomacooso

Zabz said:


> I think the rain is going to set it off this weekend in Northern Ohio


I think so too. The humidity should help


----------



## Schroeder

Jomacooso said:


> I think so too. The humidity should help


How many days after a rain will it take before the morels pop up? Yesterday it rained .4". Today it rained 1". Both days have been about 70°. Will morels being a couple inches tall by tomorrow already?


----------



## morelseeeker

Dried morels.


----------



## Dhunter

oldshroomer said:


> Sorry Ive been busy with other things. I'm in union county over around marysville. But don't tell gutman! I don't want him giving away my location!!! in this area of the state it's been raining hard every other day! And cold, high 40s and 50s, lows just above freezing. So season around here has been stunted. Yesterday, Wednesday, was our first 60 plus day. So I hopeful we're going to have a late flush. I've only found ones and twos and they were damaged by the weather. ......


Hey shroomer nice to hear you are still finding shrooms. I haven't had time to go out since last Friday but I did very well and found a really nice shed on my way out. Dont tell gutmann that I was in his spot north of clyde cuz I'm sick of of that bs. If you want to come up north and hit it up with me let me know. Were definitely still on here I'll take you right to my spot I bring my son and daughter sometimes but not always. My wife isnt much into it but she likes to hang out by the water while I'm hiking. Its public and well known I just dont have time to be a full time mushroom hunter but I get my fair share every year plus some.


----------



## Dhunter

Dhunter said:


> Hey shroomer nice to hear you are still finding shrooms. I haven't had time to go out since last Friday but I did very well and found a really nice shed on my way out. Dont tell gutmann that I was in his spot north of clyde cuz I'm sick of of that bs. If you want to come up north and hit it up with me let me know. Were definitely still on here I'll take you right to my spot I bring my son and daughter sometimes but not always. My wife isnt much into it but she likes to hang out by the water while I'm hiking. Its public and well known I just dont have time to be a full time mushroom hunter but I get my fair share every year plus some.


Or this thread would be dead without us know what I'm saying


----------



## Dhunter

Dhunter said:


> Or this thread would be dead without us know what I'm saying


In in seneca county but right on the lines of Huron ,Sandusky and Erie bigfoots here now. Gladly take you to OUR public spots man.


----------



## Tali U

Hi. I’m new to the forum. I live North of Cincinnati. I have so many good memories of morel hunting with my family when I was a little girl. I am not working right now and with the kids being out of school, would love to take them out to let them experience the joy of mushroom hunting. Is anyone on here that knows any good spots around Cincinnati?


----------



## Zabz

I really enjoy destroying/removing markers. I pick up the trash, remove the strings, remove the tape, topple the animal bones or rocks they stack on logs.

I just want to say thank you for pointing out these locations for me. Where were they again?


On a related matter....

Shout out to Medina County hunters.


Whoever stuck a long branch in the ground and tied a blue mask to it, you are a classy person. May the mushroom gods bless you with severe hemorrhoids and ticks attach themselves to them.


----------



## Zabz

Many locations, Northern Ohio


----------



## jim33

I moved my party north yesterday. I had higher expectations but still happy with the results. Good luck to y’all the rest of the year. I think I’m going to hang up the bag for the year.


----------



## Zabz

That's some serious walking!


----------



## bluetick1921

Are these still ok to eat


----------



## oldshroomer

Tali U said:


> Hi. I’m new to the forum. I live North of Cincinnati. I have so many good memories of morel hunting with my family when I was a little girl. I am not working right now and with the kids being out of school, would love to take them out to let them experience the joy of mushroom hunting. Is anyone on here that knows any good spots around Cincinnati?


Tali you're a lot late to the hu t for morels down cincinnati way, but you can still get Draids saddles, chickens of the forest and others. You'll have do some studying to identify them, those and others are available. I only hunt ones that are easily identifiable. Do your homework.


----------



## oldshroomer

bluetick1921 said:


> Are these still ok to eat
> View attachment 34212


Yep!


----------



## oldshroomer

bluetick1921 said:


> Are these still ok to eat
> View attachment 34212


Yep


----------



## Auggyfamily

jim33 said:


> I moved my party north yesterday. I had higher expectations but still happy with the results. Good luck to y’all the rest of the year. I think I’m going to hang up the bag for the year.
> View attachment 34142
> View attachment 34144
> View attachment 34146
> View attachment 34156
> View attachment 34158


----------



## Auggyfamily

Well congratulations! We are going north also on Wednesday. Heading up to flint then to Huron manistee lookslike you got those right on oh Michigan line? What is your prediction for Michigan in the next 3-4 days.


----------



## jim33

Zabz said:


> That's some serious walking!


I’m gonna add up my miles from this year at some point. This was definitely my biggest day this year though, then add the hills and ravines. It was a workout. I still can’t believe that’s all we got. But it is what it is.


----------



## jim33

Auggyfamily said:


> Well congratulations! We are going north also on Wednesday. Heading up to flint then to Huron manistee lookslike you got those right on oh Michigan line? What I your prediction for Michigan in the next 3-4 days.


No not on the state line, well into Michigan. Good luck.


----------



## jim33

My daughter was wanting to hunt today and I told her I couldn’t guarantee we would find anything but we could go out between storms this evening. We ended up finding a couple in Hardin County. Good memories made!


----------



## wade

Zabz said:


> This is not a team sport, or a support group. Whoever posts whatever is more information/media than you had previously.
> 
> You put the work in, you find spots. I don't post the correct county information because I look around public areas. If I post a bunch of pics from county X then every lurker from county X is going to hit their spots. And even the most experienced hunters hunt at least a few public spots.
> 
> I value the virtues of the wolf, not the sheep. We should be grateful for what advice we get and be mindful to the merits of said advice.


THANK YOU !!


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> My only question is why continue to make personal name calling insults to a person you’ve never met and assume you know and hate everything about. And for anyone interested in factual rain reports and ground temps on a certain area check out the oardc weather station website. It’s a branch of Ohio state ag division and has several stations around the state. Another good website for current, 24 hour, and 5 day average ground temps in any state is sygenta greencast soil temp map website. I’d upload the links but it won’t let me.


Yes.. @gutterman that was my very same first reaction and thoughts..
* why would anyone think it was a good idea to post a slurring insult towards such a Good Solid Member as yourself..
* that type of behavior and posting ..
isn't Cool ..not even Close.
* why would any person/ member even think that it is OK.. to do so
* Because This ain't That....
* This is a Board/ Forum/ Thread/Site...and
Our HOME of Cool and Good Folks..
* Best of Friends, Neighbors and Family and Brotherhood of Outdoorsmen,
and last of the frontiersmen..
* Self Reliant Uplanders ...
* Sharing Our Love of the Hunt..
* Caretakers of what little bit is left for us
Lovers of Nature and One Another
** its Better to be Friends **


----------



## celticcurl

gutterman said:


> Just forget it. I have ego because I post pictures of my finds on a site designed for that. I’m whining because I stand up for myself to internet bullies who have nothing better to do than to hound people over locations but never contribute themselves...I’m done I know who and what I am maybe others need to look in mirror and see what they contribute..give a inch take a mile


Hey Gman, are you coming up to Michigan this year? I'm trying to get a few good folks together for a long hunt.


----------



## wade

Tali U said:


> Hi. I’m new to the forum. I live North of Cincinnati. I have so many good memories of morel hunting with my family when I was a little girl. I am not working right now and with the kids being out of school, would love to take them out to let them experience the joy of mushroom hunting. Is anyone on here that knows any good spots around Cincinnati?


Both sides of the road on I-75, 275, and more


----------



## Auggyfamily

celticcurl said:


> Hey Gman, are you coming up to Michigan this year? I'm trying to get a few good folks together for a long hunt.


Hey gutterman, I am heading to Michigan tomorrow..Kalamazoo and Muskegon area. Where you going to be?


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> View attachment 33272
> View attachment 33274
> View attachment 33276
> View attachment 33278
> View attachment 33280
> View attachment 33282
> Have a feeling this weather is about to do us in for the season around my hunting area. No rain and feels like 22 at 7am tomorrow not good. Found 62 mostly dried up nice sized yellows with few grays mixed in. The one yellow is a monster. 6” tall and 3” wide. Also found a turkey nest unattended with a bunch of eggs. Took a zoomed in pic and left it be.


Great pictures 
Thank You for sharing


----------



## wade

jim33 said:


> View attachment 34432
> 
> 
> My daughter was wanting to hunt today and I told her I couldn’t guarantee we would find anything but we could go out between storms this evening. We ended up finding a couple in Hardin County. Good memories made!


I like the way You Hunt @jim33


----------



## River Birch Run

Don't hang up the boots yet in North central OH. Looks like we might be in for a second flush. Couldn't work today do to weather and headed out to check a spot. The north side gave me a few small yellows, as well as the east and south. The west side had Big foots. Got 44 in all. Last yr it produced far more on the N, E, and S. So I checked it again and found 10 brand new ones on the North and East. This is only a 2 acher woods. Also found 5 fresh big foots at another spot thats been dried up for 2 weeks.


----------



## jim33

I walked 219.1 miles this mushroom season. Finished off 2 pairs of old shoes and one pair of boots lol


----------



## wade

Thats the way to do it Man @jim33 
Thank You for all of your Pictures
and Excellent Reporting for all of us.


----------



## oldshroomer

wade said:


> THANK YOU !!


So what's the point of this site? To brag and post pictures? That's it!? You dont want to help those who come to this site for help and information, because, oh my goodness, they might want to hunt where your highness may want to hunt. How noble of you. Don't expect this site to be helpful to those, young and old, who wants some help and guidance 
Not here buddy, we only brag and post pictures! Cause heaven for bid I say too much and you take a few morels that I could have gotten. Like I said how noble of you. So this site is facebooklight, post all your meaningless pictures and how many you found. What a waste of time for anyone wanting a little help from you " experienced woodsman" ? What a laugh!! Don't reply to this, just think of others instead of yourself. I'm 70 years old I've had my share . I don't spend much time here any more. From now on I'll be sure to direct others to more useful websites . I'm closing now, don't reply I'm "off line".


----------



## Dhunter

Damn that's funny to hear you are feeling the same as me. Was gonna see if you would like to come north and hunt with me in some really good spots. If you aren't offline contact me old shroomer. 


oldshroomer said:


> So what's the point of this site? To brag and post pictures? That's it!? You dont want to help those who come to this site for help and information, because, oh my goodness, they might want to hunt where your highness may want to hunt. How noble of you. Don't expect this site to be helpful to those, young and old, who wants some help and guidance
> Not here buddy, we only brag and post pictures! Cause heaven for bid I say too much and you take a few morels that I could have gotten. Like I said how noble of you. So this site is facebooklight, post all your meaningless pictures and how many you found. What a waste of time for anyone wanting a little help from you " experienced woodsman" ? What a laugh!! Don't reply to this, just think of others instead of yourself. I'm 70 years old I've had my share . I don't spend much time here any more. From now on I'll be sure to direct others to more useful websites . I'm closing now, don't reply I'm "off line".


----------



## wade

River Birch Run said:


> Don't hang up the boots yet in North central OH. Looks like we might be in for a second flush. Couldn't work today do to weather and headed out to check a spot. The north side gave me a few small yellows, as well as the east and south. The west side had Big foots. Got 44 in all. Last yr it produced far more on the N, E, and S. So I checked it again and found 10 brand new ones on the North and East. This is only a 2 acher woods. Also found 5 fresh big foots at another spot thats been dried up for 2 weeks.


WOW.. @River Birch Run 
That is an Exciting description of your spot
Do you have a nick name for it..
If you give it a name we will always know where you are referring to..
* Two Acre Morel Maker *
or something that you know sounds right for your spot


----------



## River Birch Run

wade said:


> WOW.. @River Birch Run
> That is an Exciting description of your spot
> Do you have a nick name for it..
> If you give it a name we will always know where you are referring to..
> * Two Acre Morel Maker *
> or something that you know sounds right for your spot


LOL yep my Aunt's house! I'm a coonhunter so all my woods have names so I can tell my family where i'm headed every nite so if I don't come home they know where to look for my body in the morning.


----------



## wade

River Birch Run said:


> LOL yep my Aunt's house! I'm a coonhunter so all my woods have names so I can tell my family where i'm headed every nite so if I don't come home they know where to look for my body in the morning.


Thats Very Cool.
I also **** hunted and much more..
From boyhood.. really cool to here this about you


----------



## JordanRadio

I live in Richland county and have found quite a few (About 100) morels over the past weeks. We have had rain non stop for the last week and I plan to go back out tomorrow to see if anything new has popped up but I’m wondering if the season is over here.


----------



## jim33

JordanRadio said:


> View attachment 34600
> View attachment 34598
> I live in Richland county and have found quite a few (About 100) morels over the past weeks. We have had rain non stop for the last week and I plan to go back out tomorrow to see if anything new has popped up but I’m wondering if the season is over here.


I’d give it a shot. After seeing what I found the other day, there is probably still some good ones out there. Good luck!


----------



## wade

JordanRadio said:


> View attachment 34600
> View attachment 34598
> I live in Richland county and have found quite a few (About 100) morels over the past weeks. We have had rain non stop for the last week and I plan to go back out tomorrow to see if anything new has popped up but I’m wondering if the season is over here.


Some Beautiful and Fun Photography 
Oh..Yes... as good as those in your pictures look..its definitely worth another look..
"You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
you will at the Very least ...
* Enjoy the Hunt
* and gather information
Thank You for Reporting in for all of us


----------



## guff76

River Birch Run said:


> LOL yep my Aunt's house! I'm a coonhunter so all my woods have names so I can tell my family where i'm headed every nite so if I don't come home they know where to look for my body in the morning.


Looks like that black and tan was singing away on that tree!! Used to have a black and tan unfortunately he wasn't much of a singer lol so he just became a pet


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Looks like that black and tan was singing away on that tree!! Used to have a black and tan unfortunately he wasn't much of a singer lol so he just became a pet


I Miss my Dogs..last one I had was old Jake
a Bluetick..i saved him from a terrible life. hunted just me and him nack in 1992-93 ..
the last two years of his life,.. He was Happy..
I Drove down and Buried him in a little old
Grave yard in Mulanburg County Kentucky


----------



## jashroomer

jim33 said:


> I walked 219.1 miles this mushroom season. Finished off 2 pairs of old shoes and one pair of boots lol


Amazing the lengths we go to find these things.


----------



## jashroomer

JordanRadio said:


> View attachment 34600
> View attachment 34598
> I live in Richland county and have found quite a few (About 100) morels over the past weeks. We have had rain non stop for the last week and I plan to go back out tomorrow to see if anything new has popped up but I’m wondering if the season is over here.


Nice job with the pics, I will need to up my photo game next season. 
As for the season being over, as @wade says, "you won't know if you don't go", the worst that happens is you spend some more time in the woods. Carpe shroomem.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Nice job with the pics, I will need to up my photo game next season.
> As for the season being over, as @wade says, "you won't know if you don't go", the worst that happens is you spend some more time in the woods. Carpe shroomem.


Thats Right


----------



## River Birch Run

I ran to my aunts house tonight after work, found a few bigfoots. Some under tree's i've already found them, and new trees. All the rain made a few soggy but that's ok.

I've hunted my dogs all over the U.S. for comp hunts. Haven't done much for a few yrs, I took it really hard when my 1st really good dog died. His son was great but got banged up at a young age. He past last yr form cancer due to Roundup. I have a female off him that has the tools, just hasn't had the time in the woods.


----------



## gutterman

First pic from Saturday. Second picture is from today. Rain took a toll on some them.


----------



## wade

River Birch Run said:


> I ran to my aunts house tonight after work, found a few bigfoots. Some under tree's i've already found them, and new trees. All the rain made a few soggy but that's ok.
> 
> I've hunted my dogs all over the U.S. for comp hunts. Haven't done much for a few yrs, I took it really hard when my 1st really good dog died. His son was great but got banged up at a young age. He past last yr form cancer due to Roundup. I have a female off him that has the tools, just hasn't had the time in the woods.


I wish I'd never left the woods and came to town.. Roundups hurt us all more than we knew about..
i farmed a Thousand acres ....
So...i was in it Regular..
i hope We see them old dogs again Over Yonder..







Me age 15..this would be a Great time to live again


----------



## wade

gutterman said:


> View attachment 34712
> View attachment 34714
> View attachment 34716
> View attachment 34718
> View attachment 34720
> First pic from Saturday. Second picture is from today. Rain took a toll on some them.


@gutterman 
Still, Some Real Nice Ones..and good eat'n
I think I'll make plans to Hunt Northern Ohio, NEXT YEAR
Before heading up to Michigan


----------



## guff76

River Birch Run said:


> I ran to my aunts house tonight after work, found a few bigfoots. Some under tree's i've already found them, and new trees. All the rain made a few soggy but that's ok.
> 
> I've hunted my dogs all over the U.S. for comp hunts. Haven't done much for a few yrs, I took it really hard when my 1st really good dog died. His son was great but got banged up at a young age. He past last yr form cancer due to Roundup. I have a female off him that has the tools, just hasn't had the time in the woods.


Yea did a few of those competition hunts when I had a good dog, my first one a English redtick, but I always lost cause I didn't know the rules that well. Let's just say the other 3 people in cast could tell n my ol dog was a real good one n was beating up on them so they always got me on some rule of some sort. But anywho I've hadn't had a dog half as good as her sense.


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Yea did a few of those competition hunts when I had a good dog, my first one a English redtick, but I always lost cause I didn't know the rules that well. Let's just say the other 3 people in cast could tell n my ol dog was a real good one n was beating up on them so they always got me on some rule of some sort. But anywho I've hadn't had a dog half as good as her sense.


Sounds like
my Papa's old "Dasiy May" Tree'n Walker
From back in the early 1970's


----------



## River Birch Run

wade said:


> Sounds like
> my Papa's old "Dasiy May" Tree'n Walker
> From back in the early 1970's


I love those old pic's thanks for sharing.


----------



## River Birch Run

guff76 said:


> Yea did a few of those competition hunts when I had a good dog, my first one a English redtick, but I always lost cause I didn't know the rules that well. Let's just say the other 3 people in cast could tell n my ol dog was a real good one n was beating up on them so they always got me on some rule of some sort. But anywho I've hadn't had a dog half as good as her sense.


I know what you mean, I lost a lot of hunt's for my first dog Whiskey. So I became an expert on the rules. Even then there are so many loop holes. Now the rules are a joke, you really don't need a **** dog.


----------



## shroomsearcher

guff76 said:


> Yea did a few of those competition hunts when I had a good dog, my first one a English redtick, but I always lost cause I didn't know the rules that well. Let's just say the other 3 people in cast could tell n my ol dog was a real good one n was beating up on them so they always got me on some rule of some sort. But anywho I've hadn't had a dog half as good as her sense.





River Birch Run said:


> I know what you mean, I lost a lot of hunt's for my first dog Whiskey. So I became an expert on the rules. Even then there are so many loop holes. Now the rules are a joke, you really don't need a **** dog.


Those who are supposed to win, win!


----------



## River Birch Run

shroomsearcher said:


> Those who are supposed to win, win!


LOL yes they do. I did my fair share of winning in big hunts though. I would get so fed up with it I wouldn't go to a hunt for months at a time. It can be a blast with good dogs and great people. But those hunts are few and far between.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I have a couple of examples. When we were kids my buddy's Dad belonged to the local Beagle club. We went to watch a competition. The largest cottontail I have ever seen in my life "checked" about 10 feet from us. It knew it was in no danger. It would nibble clover and tilt an ear toward the dogs to check on their location before hopping away. My buddy's Dad's dog figured out the checkpoint first, and one of the judges yelled "Pick that dog up!" The other dogs looked totally lost, and I remarked on it to my friend. He said he didn't understand the rules either!

I had a buddy who raised Labs and entered his main dog in some local NAVHDA trials. His dog kicked butt, but never got close to winning, and my buddy knew the criteria for judging and scoring. Said it was fixed from the get go. At one trial, a woman who was also a local Lab breeder, launched into this extended critique of his dogs conformation. Head and chest are too big, hind quarters are too small, don't like the slope of his back, nose is too short, obviously not championship bloodlines, blah, blah, blah! My buddy said, "You don't remember this dog, do you?" She said, "No, why should I?" He told her that he had bought the dog from her as a pup 3 years before, and yes, it had pedigree out the wazoo!

Some local trials can be so petty!


----------



## River Birch Run

Thats a great story!!! I would have had to tell her "Well then you had better cull your breeding stock".


----------



## River Birch Run

Mason Jar was just a baby those poor Walker dogs didn't know what hit them LOL.


----------



## wade

Man.... Having so.... so...many thoughts and Memories...
What a Wonderful life out there ...
with our Dogs...


----------

